# رحلة الى صحراء جبلية (محمية وادى دجلة)...تقرير كامل بالتفاصيل والصور  (الجزء الثانى))



## مصطفى-حسن (19 مارس 2014)

*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

فى الموضوع دة هستكمل بقية احداث الرحلة اللى كانت فى الجزء الاول
وبالنسبة للى متابع هيقرا الموضوع علطول 
لكن بالنسبة للى مش متابع فهيبقى كانة بيتفرج على فيلم لكن من نصفة التانى
فضرورى يقرا الجزء الاول عشان تبقى الاحداث مفهومة بالنسبة لة
لان الاحداث اللى جاية هيا تكملة للاحداث اللى حصلت فى الجزء الاول

ودة الجزء الاول للى مش متابعة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246965
جدير بالذكر 
ان احنا قبل ما نخش المحمية اتفقنا اننا مش عايزين صور تذكارية
عايزين صور عشوائية
يعنى اللى ماسك الكاميرا يصور الاحداث كلها عشوائى من غير ما يقول لواحد اقف فى وضع معين عشان اخد لك صورة
وكان معانا كاميرتين للتوثيق وصورنا بيهم عدد كبير جدا صور عشوائية
.

نكمل بقى الاحداث
ــــــــــــــــــــ


كان الجزء الاول انتهى واحنا واقفين قدام الكهف وفية نقاش من جدوى الدخول للكهف او من عدم الدخول
خصوصا انة كان مظلم والنور داخل لحد 7 متر وبعد كدة ظلام دامس
وبقيت محتار بين الدخول الى الكهف وبين الانصراف
ثم 
ثم 
ثم قررت الدخول وشجعنى احد الاصدقاء على كدة



















واخدنا احتياطاتنا ودخلنا لحد اخر ضوء للشمس موجود فى الكهف
فى المرحلة دى مكناش شايفين اى حاجة قدامنا
كان مدخل الكهف ورانا على بعد 7 او 8 متر وكنا واقفين فى ظلام دامس
وريحة غاز الميثان لا تتطاق
وحرارة المكان عالية









فاقترح صاحبى عليا انة ياخد لقطة بفلاش الكاميرا 
وبعدين نبص فى الكاميرا علشان نشوف الطريق
وافقتة على فكرتة وكانت الحرارة لا تطاق وريحة غاز الميثان كريهة جدا





دخلنا عميانى واحنا ماشيين بنحسس مواقع اقدامنا 
وفى نفس الوقت حريصين ان محدش يقع او يتجرح

قطعنا كام متر وكانت درجة الحرارة بتزيد فى الارتفاع والطبقات الاسفنجية بتاعة فضلات الخفافيش موجودة فى كل مكان
فاقترح ان احنا نقف تانى وناخد لقطة عميانى للمكان اللى قدامنا عشان نشوف احنا رايحين فين
ورجعت ورا شوية عشان ادى مساحة واضحة لفلاش الكاميرا
وكانت اللقطة دى واحنا مش شايفين اى حاجة خالص




بصينا فى الكاميرا على الصورة اللى اتاخدت
وعرفنا ان احنا عشان نكمل فى الكهف يبقى هنكمل زحف على بطوننا
وندمت بشدة انى نسيت الكشافات الكبيرة اللى انا كنت مجهزها من اليوم اللى قبل الرحلة

لكن على الوضع الراهن كان الدخول فى تجويف ضيق 
وسط ظلام دامس
ودرجة حرارة مرتفعة
ورائحة كريهة
ومجهول منعرفش اية هوة خلف التجويف اللى فى نهاية الكهف

كانت عملية مخاطرتها عالية جدا

فقررنا الانسحاب عند المرحلى دى وخرجنا برة الكهف نستنشق هواء نقى

ونزلنا من الكهف ورحنا على العربيات




ركبنا العربيات ومشينا مسافة لحد ما لقينا يافطة مكتوب عليها منطقة تخييم
فى المكان دة لقينا مفترق طرق





يعنى من اول المحمية واحنا ماشيين على مدق واحد
لكن هنا كان لازم ناخد قرار
نكمل علطول ولا ناخد الطريق الفرعى الجديد
طلعت بالعربية لاقصى ارتفاع ممكن تتحملة الانوس (لانها جر امامى) ونزلت منها وكملت طلوع الجبل على رجليا عشان اعرف 
الطريق الفرعى دة ظروفة اية





وبعد ما وصلنا لاعلى مكان فى الجبل اللى انا طلعتة فى المكان دة اكتشفنا ان دة طريق مقفول
وان الطريق لافف حوالين الجبل وفى النهاية سد
 وان احنا لازم نكمل على المدق الرئيسى اللى ماشيين علية








نزلنا من على الجبل
عشان نكمل فى الطريق بتاعنا عادى




طولنا بالعربيات لقدام لحد ما لقينا مكان زى ما يكون كان مخرات للسيول او حاجة زى كدة





مشينا على رجلينا شوية نتمشى فى المكان
وكان الغريب فعلا ان احنا نلاقى اصداف بتاعة قواقع مياة عذبة
حاجة كدة زى اللى بنلاقيها فى الترع والمصارف فى القرى والريف




وكانت حاجة غريبة فعلا مش لاقى ليها تفسير
اللى انا اعرفة ان القواقع دى زيها زى اى كائن حى ليها دورة حياة وكدة (ولادة ... تكاثر ...حياة ....موت)
ودورة الحياة دى اكيد مش يوم واحد 
دى اكيد فترة من الزمن
الحاجة المهمة جدا ان القواقع دى بتعيش فى المية العذبة
يعنى معنى كدة انها مش هتعيش دورة حياتها على يوم او يومين بيحصل 
فيهم سيول (دة على افتراض ان فى سيول فى محمية وادى دجلة)
........................................
مش عارف بصراحة
........................
اية يعنى 
.............
الوديان اللى احنا ماشيين فيها دى كانت انهار فى غابر الزمان وعصور ما قبل التاريخ
يعنى احنا دلوقتى ماشين بالعربيات فى قاع نهر جف تماما

ملقتش تفسير مقنع فحطيت الصدفة بتاعة القوقعة فى جيبى وركبنا العربيات تانى وكملنا لقدام












مشينا فترة لحد ما لقينا كهف على يمين الطريق 
بس كان على ارتفاع 5 طوابق على الاقل
مش بس كدة 
كانت المنطقة اللى تحت منة منطقة انهيارات صخرية





وزى كل مرة 
ركنا العربيات وحمى التسلق اجتاحت الجميع
















*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (19 مارس 2014)

*وصلت لفوق الاول
ولاحظت الصعوبة الشديدة فى تسلق الجبال اللى فيها انهيارات صخرية
لدرجة ان اخر 10 متر من الجبل قبل ما اوصل للكهف كنت بطلع الجبل على ايديا ورجليا مع بعض (وضع شبة زاحف)
وبرضو اصدقائى عملو نفس الوضع عشان يعرفوا يطلعوا
















وطلعنا كلنا للكهف
واتجمعنا كلنا








وكانت اول حاجة نبص عليها هيا ريحة غاز الميثان بتاع فضلات الخفافيش فى الكهف 
ولحسن الحظ ملقيناش الريحة
بس كان فية رطوبة فى الكهف
ودة معنا حاجات تانية
معناة ذوات الدم البارد
يعنى الثعابين
















استكشفنا الكهف باستعجال عشان القلق وعشان كنا بدانا نجوع من كتر المجهود وخصوصا ان احنا بقالنا 3 ساعات طلوع ونزول للجبال
وبدانا ننزل من الكهف
وهنا فية حاجة لازم اقولها حصلت بس محدش كان فاضى يصور
النزول على الانهيارات الصخرية من عند الكهف كان اصعب من الطلوع بكتير لدرجة ان احنا اضطرينا ننزل على ايدينا ورجلينا بس على ضهرنا
يعنى كأن الواحد نايم على ضهرة بس ساند ورافع جسمة على ايدية ورجلية
ودى كانت الوضعية الوحيدة عشان نعرف ننزل بامان

بعد ما نزلنا من عند الحتة بتاعة الانهيارات الصخرية ومشينا على رجلينا لمحت صخرة صغيرة فى حجم نصف كورة قدم تقريبا لكن كان شكلها غريب
كانت مليانة ثقوب فى كل حتة منها وفى كل الاتجاهات
ولونها رصاصى داخل على اسود
واحد من اصحابى قالى دى ممكن تكون نيازك من اللى بتقع على الارض
قلت اشطة  ...... هحتفظ بيها كتذكار واعملها طفاية سجاير لو ضيف جالى
 بيشرب سجاير واقولة انى جايب لة طفاية سجاير ملهاش مثيل...... سافرت ملايين السنوات الضوئية فى الفضاء الخارجى لتستقر تحت ايدة (كنوع من واجب الضيافة يعنى....هههههه)

لما نزلنا تحت حطيتها فى العربية فى الكنبة اللى ورا فى الدواسة ولما روحت البيت قلبت الدنيا عليها ملقتيتهاش 
مع انى متاكد انى حاططها بايدى فى الدواسة اللى ورا ومتمم عليها قبل ما نطلع من المحمية اخر اليوم

دى كانت تانى حاجة تحصل فى اليوم دة ومش لاقى ليها تفسير
وصورة الحجر الغريب كان تقريبا زى كدة





بس كان حجمة اصغر وكان لونة اغمق ومليان ثقوب من كل ناحية

المهم

اتجمعنا تحت وركبنا العربيات وكملنا





 بس كنا بندور على مكان مناسب ننصب فية الخيمة 
عشان كنا كلنا تعبنا وعايزين نرتاح شوية ونتغدى
وفضلنا ماشيين لقدام مسافة طويلة
لحد ما لقينا مكان فية مساحة فاضية والجبل كان رامى ضل كبير
فلقيت نفسى مش محتاج انصب الخيمة

وقفنا العربيات فى الضل
وبدأنا نطلع الحاجات اللى معانا ونجهز للغدا
وكل واحد فينا بيعمل حاجة
واسيبكم مع الصور








































*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (19 مارس 2014)

*
















اتغدينا وشربنا الشاى  واللى بيشرب شيشة شرب شيشة 
واستريحنا شوية 
وبدانا نلف فى المكان اللى احنا عسكرنا فية ونستكشفة
واكتشفنا بالصدفة ان احنا فى نهاية المدق 
يعنى مفيش طريق بعد كدة للعربيات
يعنى لو هنكمل هنكمل على رجلينا

لان المكان كان بدأ ياخد شكل وادى الجراند كانيون بصخورة الغريبة والنحت الطبيعى العجيب
والتقطنا بعض الصور التذكارية









بعد ساعة تقريبا
لمينا الحاجة بتاعتنا فى العربيات تانى 
وقفلنا العربيات ومشينا ورا بعضنا فى سرب باتجاة الاخدود الصخرى اللى كنا شفناة واحنا بنتغدى




















هنا كنا وصلنا لنهاية الوادى اللى كنا ماشيين فية
ومرحلة تسلق الجبال انتهت
احنا كنا قدام اخدود صخرى بين جبلين
والمفروض ان احنا نتسلقة ونطلع لفوق على الهضبة
بس الموضوع مكانش بالسهولة دى
كان كل اللى اتسلقناة حاجة والاخدود دة كان حاجة تانى
لانة كان زلق جدا
وصخورة حادة جدا
والمفاجأة لقيت فية برك مية 
وعشان تبقى متخيل صعوبة التسلق
انا هسبق الاحداث واحط لك صورة من فوق خالص للاخدود عشان تعرف صعوبة تسلقة والخطورة الفعلية فيها





حاجة مفيهاش هزار زى ما انت شايف وواحد مننا بيكافح عشان يطلع
والاخدود وراة مستعد يبلعة فى كلمة
والى رجلة او ايدة هتفلت يبقى شكرا
طيب يا ترى هنعرف نتسلقة كلنا
ولا ناس هتعرف وناس لأ
واللى هيتسلق هيطلع فوق سليم
ولا بجروح واصابات وخدوش 
ولا 
ولا 
ولا
.
.
.
.
.
.

.



.
.





.

.

.
للاحداث بقية فى الجزء الثالث والاخير





*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (5 يناير 2015)

*جارى العمل على الجزء التالت والاخير*


----------

